# Is this difficul to read?



## micheliszt

I've not written all the flute piece I made. I would like to know if it is difficult to play or read for a flute player. 
I leave the images below and the audio source. Please comment. I share these 2 images, because they contain the hard rhythmic passages or the "sight reading problems". Although I think it is not so hard to read. Also I didn't put Marks or dynamics. 














Audio source: 

__
https://soundcloud.com/micheliszt-camacho%2Fapollo-daphne


----------



## ahammel

I'm badly out of practice, but I had trouble working out the contrasting triplet/quintuplet/sextuplet rhythm in my head.


----------



## dgee

You could notate it in bigger values, couldn't you? Lots of 8th notes instead of 16th notes etc? As it stands, the grouping in beat 1 of bar 13 is a bit ugly and doesn't give a good sense of where the beat lies


----------



## PetrB

I'm a pianist, and the notation looked utterly by the book and by most conventions as could be expected.

While it is all and any way good to clearly indicate the main larger beat values, there is a convention that orchestral players and vocalists are more used to reading individual flagged notes and similarly written rests vs. beams indicating the entire quarter. I'm out of touch with that, so best wait to hear from an experienced player on that question.

For the musical result, the psychology of reading groups beamed under the full quarter might give you a resultant different feeling from the player who reads it than if you grouped them under a beam of one eighth, for example, i.e. more as you might want them articulated as to the slighter feel of sub-groups (phrase or slur marks would do that clearly, too).

"_Freely_" vs. the not only vague but somewhat lame "_Free Time_" along with your Stringendo marking -- which is probably already adequate for what you want in that bar, or "Stringendo, quasi cadenza" might be just what you want.


----------



## juergen

That's not difficult to read.

THIS is difficult to read:


----------



## Vasks

I didn't look over every measure, but I suggest not using brackets for any beamed "tuplets" (triplets, quintuplets, etc).

Also the start of each beat in m. 13 is not clear.


----------



## BurningDesire

I'd suggest larger note values if you want it to be slow in feel. As a musician, when I see running 16th notes and tuplets, I just intuitively see them as being fast, even if its meant to be played slow.


----------



## EdwardBast

The spacing in the last half of m. 17 is screwy.


----------

